# How can i mount ntfs?



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

What will be the line for /etc/fstab to mount ntfs?

/dev/ad0sx /media/sdaX .............


----------



## Beastie (Nov 27, 2010)

Using the read-only native NTFS module or the third-party read/write sysutils/fusefs-ntfs port?

If the former:

```
/dev/ad0sx /media/sdaX ntfs ro 0 0
```
Then mount using
`# mount /media/sdaX`

If the latter, search this forum. It has been asked gazillion times.


----------



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

How can it be mounted with rw option?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> How can it be mounted with rw option?



`% man mount_ntfs | less +/WRITING`


----------



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't want to manually mount it with mount_ntfs.
I want to edit /etc/fstab to mount it if i click it from file manager it will be mounted.
How can it be done.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

That command shows a specific part of the man page, which you are supposed to read.  As far as read/write, leave out the read-only flag.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> I don't want to manually mount it with mount_ntfs.
> I want to edit /etc/fstab to mount it if i click it from file manager it will be mounted.
> How can it be done.



PC-BSD


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 27, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> I don't want to manually mount it with mount_ntfs.
> I want to edit /etc/fstab to mount it if i click it from file manager it will be mounted.
> How can it be done.



If you use Gnome, NTFS rw automounting from file manager does not work on FreeBSD. You can hack to make it half-working (e.g. you can't unmount it) For rw, you have to use ntfs-3g and it is not 100% integrated into Gnome yet on FreeBSD. Just manually mount it at boot time by editing /etc/fstab.


----------

